# Help on X nock on Easton Axis FMJ



## samuelorean (May 11, 2006)

Attached is a picture of my Easton Axis Full Metal Jacket Arrow. I shot this arrow through a bale of hay and it lodged into a 2X4 behing the bale of hay. I had to unscrew it from the field point. In the process I pulled out the nock from the arrow. When I tried to put it back in the nock was quite loose. I do not understand if I need to buy some glue to put this nock back in or not. Can anyone help me with this issue. I know that the other nocks on my arrows are made to rotate but they are not as loose as this one that has been pulled out. Help!!!!!!! I am new at this and don't understand.


----------



## epsayo3 (Sep 10, 2005)

a drop of elmers or fletching glue would help.


----------



## samuelorean (May 11, 2006)

epsayo3 said:


> a drop of elmers or fletching glue would help.


Will that make it so I can't adjust the nock?


----------



## Fat Bloke (May 31, 2005)

Cling film will help tighten the nock, just wrap it around the nock then push it in, you can still adjust the nock.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Make sure the nock end of the arrow does not have a crack or hairline fracture. I have seen this before when a nock suddenly becomes extremely loose.

NC


----------



## nwpa3dshooter (Mar 26, 2006)

you could put some bowstring wax on the outer surface (where goes into shaft) and put it back in and wipe away excess and should be good then and still be able to adjust nock.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

You can afford to shoot Axis arrows but you're using hay bales and boards for a target?


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

*nocks*

Buy some more nocks, you will need them.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

I have heard the trick with plastic cling wrap really works. Just push your nock down onto it, forcing it to fit between the nock ferrule and the shaft, then cut the excess off the outside with a razor knife. If its still loose use a couple thicknesses.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

kcarcherguy said:


> I have heard the trick with plastic cling wrap really works. Just push your nock down onto it, forcing it to fit between the nock ferrule and the shaft, then cut the excess off the outside with a razor knife. If its still loose use a couple thicknesses.


I'd be a little concerned about the nock staying concentric. Do yours have any discernible wobble after you perform this trick?



> Make sure the nock end of the arrow does not have a crack or hairline fracture. I have seen this before when a nock suddenly becomes extremely loose.


This is 100% true with carbons. I don't know how a inner carbon/outer aluminum shaft will react. But if my nocks are tight, I don't shoot the arrow.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

Pull another nock and see if its a snug fit in the suspect arrow. Try the suspect nock in the good arrow. Snug is good. I think you have damage, even if you can't see it.


----------



## epsayo3 (Sep 10, 2005)

samuelorean said:


> Will that make it so I can't adjust the nock?


just make sure you have the proper setting before it dries out, sometimes you can still turn the nock for minor adjustments, but if this looseness happens, most likely your arrow has nock end damage already.


----------



## Gerry50 (Feb 6, 2006)

Try using dental floss it works for me and you can still rotate the nocks when it's done Holds it tight as a drum.Have never used anything else since trying this and it's never ever let me down.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I too have seen the Seran Wrap trick.


----------



## samuelorean (May 11, 2006)

thanks for all the great ideas. I am amazed at how anxios everyone is to help me. Thanks again. I am going to try a few of them tonight and I will let everyone know which one works the best.


----------



## bearclaw37 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have used super glue, but only on nocks I have worn the "ridges" off from refletching and rotating. I just put a tiny dot one each little ridge and let it dry, works great. Though testing to make sure another good nock fits like it should would be smart. good luck


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

String wax. And check the nock end of your arrow.


----------



## samuelorean (May 11, 2006)

Ok, I tried the seran wrap. It worked with just enough play, but it lacked the drum tight feeling of the other arrows. I shot it and it worked just like the other arrows. I think I am going to leave it the way it is with the seran wrap. I checked every part of the arrow for damage or cracking and could not find anything. I may try another idea but for now I will leave it with the wrap. I will let you know if I try another idea. Thanks again everyone


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Make sure the nock end of the arrow does not have a crack or hairline fracture. I have seen this before when a nock suddenly becomes extremely loose.
> 
> NC


Ditto check the nock as well.


----------

